# car decals



## Spriteley (Jul 7, 2009)

hi all,

Just got my membership pack through. Just wondering where people place the little stickers - I assune they're meant for the body, under the 3.2 badge etc? If so, just a clean with isopropyl/meths or sim then put on?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

depends mate, do you mean the stickerd or the car badge?

if its the badge then under the quattro badge is the norm


----------

